# What to Do About a Lost Kindle



## JetJock (Dec 31, 2008)

I cleverly left my new Kindle II on a Southwest jet.  I've been thru their Lost n' Found but there's no sign of it, so I've canceled my credit card arrangement with Amazon and de-registered so that the finder won't just be able to order books at my expense to his heart's content.  Is there anything else I should do?  Can Amazon try to trace my Kindle through its serial number if it ever "logs on"?  Is there some means whereby I could ask them to do something like that?

JetJock


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry that happened!    I would hope someone would find it eventually and turn it in... but you never know.  Some people are jerks.

Vicki


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

JetJock said:


> I cleverly left my new Kindle II on a Southwest jet. I've been thru their Lost n' Found but there's no sign of it, so I've canceled my credit card arrangement with Amazon and de-registered so that the finder won't just be able to order books at my expense to his heart's content. Is there anything else I should do? Can Amazon try to trace my Kindle through its serial number if it ever "logs on"? Is there some means whereby I could ask them to do something like that?
> 
> JetJock


I would think they _should_ be able to do something like that.... but I think somebody else posted here before about a lost Kindle and they weren't able to get any help locating it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Historically, Amazon has not retrieved a lost Kindle for anyone. They will, however, not allow a wireless connection/purchases on that Kindle once the serial number is tagged in their system as lost/stolen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Verena is correct: report your Kindle as lost and request it to be "blacklisted" so that it can't be used by anyone else at all. If it comes back to you, it is possible that you can again contact Amazon and have it "UN-blacklisted." This per the "I Love My Kindle" blog, from a recent post. According to the author, who lost his Kindle also, they don't do this automatically when you de-register; you have to let them know the situation and ask for it.

Here's the blog post where he discusses it: http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/amazon-confirms-for-me-that-they-can-blacklist-a-lost-kindle/


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

You've gotten good advice on this thread.  Just chiming in to say I'm very sorry about your lost Kindle


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds sad, sorry about it...


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Someone on mobilereads.com forum was talking about how they found a kindle at an airport and if they should keep it or turn it in?    I wonder if this is your kindle?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I hope it is your lost Kindle. Hope you get it back.


----------



## JetJock (Dec 31, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Wow, I hope it is your lost Kindle. Hope you get it back.


Seems unlikely, but I suppose there's always a chance. Thanks to those who posted with advice and even just condolences!  I have since purchased a Kindle I (not replacing the II) on eBay since it turned out that I actually liked the "I" better -- there's a whole separate conversation I suppose!.... 

Regards,

JetJock


----------

